# The Strange Magic of: Jane's Addiction



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The closing years of the 1980s and the start of the 1990s saw the beginnings of a great decade of American rock. Along with the rise of the many Grunge bands, this period witnessed an explosion of powerful, talented women rockers and key Alternative bands. Guns 'n' Roses first album in 1987; Smashing Pumpkins in 1991. But 1987 also yielded the first (live) album of Jane's Addiction and the beginning of an amazing, albeit brief, run of great rock from Perry Farrell and company, culminating in the stellar album Ritual de lo Habitual, and its huge masterpiece _Three Days_, one of the great rock classics right up there with _Kashmir, Gimme Shelter, Cortez the Killer_ and their peers. Here it is live, in all its Voodoo glory.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Saw them live at Brixton many years ago. One of the few US guitar bands along with Sonic Youth and the Pixies to make an impression on me. I agree Three Days is a classic but love Jane Says from the previous album the most.


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

I adored Jane's Addiction back in the day.

But I personally believe that they ruined a great legacy.

They should have just left it after the first split. Something to be proud of. 

Three Days, Mountain Song, Had a Dad, Then She Did, Ocean Size - just awe inspiring music. Dirty, gutter tunes that had the guts like the punk kids that performed them to push the envelope and do something ACTUALLY QUITE DIFFERENT.

RIP Janes Addiction 1985-1991

I mean come on: 'Everybody has their own opinion' - 'Sex is violent!' - These were heavy days my friend. 

And if you want a friend feed any animal...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

M


Dawood said:


> I adored Jane's Addiction back in the day.
> 
> But I personally believe that they ruined a great legacy.
> 
> ...


I am in total agreement. For some groups--maybe many--there is a magic time to turn out the lights and shut the door. It can come by mutual agreement or by tragedy or whatever. The Police, Led Zep, Mother Love Bone are three examples that pop into my mind instantly.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Went to a Jane's Addiction concert straight after work one time outside of Boston. A nice new pair of leather work shoes were marble-ized in the mosh pit that night. I had to throw them away. That was probably in 1990 or so.

I remember at the time a local radio DJ asked Perry Farrell (peri-pheral, get it?) who he thought was the best band of all time. He answered tongue-in-cheek "we are". At the time I thought he had a point. For what they were trying to do, Jane's Addiction was very, very good. 

Three Days is a masterpiece.

PS - I think the video above, and other linked videos on that page, make it clear why they weren't gonna last long. Not exactly a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are Jane's Addiction on Letterman, 2003. I was looking for a good live concert clip of _Ocean Size_ that matches the energy of the album track (love that song), but this song and performance popped up Just Because... Lotta good music on Letterman over the years.


----------

